# white mom beaten by black women in front of child



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2014)

worthless animals, hard working black people should be afraid of whites, cause I would burn a ghetto down if that was my wife



http://youtu.be/VY2njqB1bSQ


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

If someone called you a piece of shit nigger you'd probably beat them down too.  Step off your perfect pedestal for a moment and take a look in the mirror....you don't know the context of the situation.  You're out of your element.  I don't make racist generalizations about videos of black and white people.  I go from personal experience.  People like you make me sick.


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 2, 2014)

Niggas will be niggas.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> If someone called you a piece of shit nigger you'd probably beat them down too.  Step off your perfect pedestal for a moment and take a look in the mirror....you don't know the context of the situation.  You're out of your element.  I don't make racist generalizations about videos of black and white people.  I go from personal experience.  People like you make me sick.


isnt it funny how white people get called crakers and shit and even racist just for having opinions yet we dont get upset and hurt people, but you say nigger and if you get beat you deserved it.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> If someone called you a piece of shit nigger you'd probably beat them down too.  Step off your perfect pedestal for a moment and take a look in the mirror....you don't know the context of the situation.  You're out of your element.  I don't make racist generalizations about videos of black and white people.  I go from personal experience.  People like you make me sick.



It's only a word.  Only ignorant people give a word power over them.  Ignorance is a choice.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> worthless animals, hard working black people should be afraid of whites, cause I would burn a ghetto down if that was my wife
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/VY2njqB1bSQ



I like how it says "suspected in videotaped beating."  There is no "suspected" about this.  With what you said there would be no safe place in this world for someone who did that to my wife.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 3, 2014)

FUCKING BLACK CUNTS, good on the kid for kicking that NIGGA NIGGA NIGGA, when that kid grows up that bitch will neon his shitlist, unless the ghetto crack whore dies first


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 3, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> if someone called you a piece of shit nigger you'd probably beat them down too.  Step off your perfect pedestal for a moment and take a look in the mirror....you don't know the context of the situation.  You're out of your element.  I don't make racist generalizations about videos of black and white people.  I go from personal experience.  People like you make me sick.



nigga lover


----------



## SheriV (Aug 3, 2014)

the woman that got her ass beat was actually hispanic to be more accurate...

the news interviewed her afterwards and she was pretty fuckin lumped up


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

A nig will always be a nig. Need to bring slavery back


----------



## CG (Aug 3, 2014)

She didn't say anything racist. The criminal had a shit attitude, and the victim complained to the manager. 

Also, this is old news


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> She didn't say anything racist. The criminal had a shit attitude, and the victim complained to the manager.
> 
> Also, this is old news


Agreed. Idk why we can't send em all back to Africa


----------



## Saladman (Aug 3, 2014)

If I could push a button to rid the world... I would.


----------



## G3 (Aug 3, 2014)

I read that one last week. The black girl was giving her a beating because "She talked shit about her at work". Specifically that she was fucking the manager. Good going beating her up in front of her kid NO MATTER WHAT THE REASON WAS.


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 3, 2014)

> She didn't say anything racist. The criminal had a shit attitude, and the victim complained to the manager.
> 
> Also, this is old news



You have no idea what words were thrown outside the restaurant.  Stop perpetuating.


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> You have no idea what words were thrown outside the restaurant.  Stop perpetuating.


Stop being a nigger lover


----------



## CG (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> You have no idea what words were thrown outside the restaurant.  Stop perpetuating.



Actually, I do. It's on camera. Watch it and stop jerking off to one person brutalizing another, listen to the words she was saying. 

Once you do your homework, then you can come back and play with the rest of the kids.


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Actually, I do. It's on camera. Watch it and stop jerking off to one person brutalizing another, listen to the words she was saying.
> 
> Once you do your homework, then you can come back and play with the rest of the kids.


This


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2014)

... the moral of the story is 'you deserve a beat-down if you eat at McDonalds'....


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Actually, I do. It's on camera. Watch it and stop jerking off to one person brutalizing another, listen to the words she was saying.
> 
> Once you do your homework, then you can come back and play with the rest of the kids.



I'm commenting on the video I see here in this forum.  I don't hear anything.  You must have good ears bro.  Unless your racist pig brain is creating sounds for your prejudice to feed on.  Like I said stop perpetuating post the proof you have.  I don't give a shit either way.  This video shows nothing but a beat down.  Niggas will be niggas.  Spics will be spics.  And white trash will be white trash.  Can I play with the other kids yet?


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> She didn't say anything racist. The criminal had a shit attitude, and the victim complained to the manager.
> 
> Also, this is old news



And your opinion is obviously biased.  So it doesn't even count.  It is stricken from the record as they say.  Good day sir.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ppl get beat up everyday for all types of shit,  lol@ making generalities from one irrelevant video. Seems like OP is just promoting his views....typical American propaganda....


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> I'm commenting on the video I see here in this forum.  I don't hear anything.  You must have good ears bro.  Unless your racist pig brain is creating sounds for your prejudice to feed on.  Like I said stop perpetuating post the proof you have.  I don't give a shit either way.  This video shows nothing but a beat down.  Niggas will be niggas.  Spics will be spics.  And white trash will be white trash.  Can I play with the other kids yet?


I don't see why we can't all just agree the blacks are an inferior race.... As are Arabs, spics, chinks, and half breeds. 

Why is this so hard to comprehend


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2014)

TestMe24 said:


> I don't see why we can't all just agree the blacks are an inferior race.... As are Arabs, spics, chinks, and half breeds.
> 
> Why is this so hard to comprehend 


lmao, I owe you reps


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2014)

McDonald's makes you strong as a bull....


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> McDonald's makes you strong as a bull....


Eat McDonald's = get Pro Card.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 3, 2014)

She was twice the size of the mom. Little kid was stepping up trying to help the mom. I am surprise she didn't hit the kid. What I find appalling nobody stepped in to break it up. Put down the camera and step and stop it.


----------



## mattsilf (Aug 3, 2014)

Regardless of race, the black broad is a piece of shit for beating that woman in front of her kid. He didnt do anything to deserve what he saw. And her threatening to hit the kid is scummy too


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> She was twice the size of the mom. Little kid was stepping up trying to help the mom. I am surprise she didn't hit the kid. What I find appalling nobody stepped in to break it up. Put down the camera and step and stop it.


I'm appalled that nobody stepped in and lynched the jig. That's why more people need to carry. Bang bang dead nigger


----------



## Sherk (Aug 3, 2014)

The only thing I find wrong with the video is it all took place in front of the little kid and the kid was threatened if he didn't stop kicking her. If I was there, I would be the topic of this story because that black bitch wouldn't have ever been able to talk right again. I would have left her in the worst position possible. The evolvement of a kid is the only time I would put hands on a woman and not think twice about it or have any remorse. She's dark as fuck but trust me, you'd be able to see those bruises even a month later with the beating I'd give her. I'd make her mans beatings look like that kids kicks.


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sherk said:


> The only thing I find wrong with the video is it all took place in front of the little kid and the kid was threatened if he didn't stop kicking her. If I was there, I would be the topic of this story because that black bitch wouldn't have ever been able to talk right again. I would have left her in the worst position possible. The evolvement of a kid is the only time I would put hands on a woman and not think twice about it or have any remorse. She's dark as fuck but trust me, you'd be able to see those bruises even a month later with the beating I'd give her. I'd make her mans beatings look like that kids kicks.


Again.... This

Don't hate. We're all just a bunch of bros tryna make it, mayne!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 3, 2014)

Saladman said:


> If I could push a button to rid the world... I would.



Who would play basketball?  Or run track?


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Who would play basketball?  Or run track?


Superior whites. Duh

We're all just a bunch of bros tryna make it, mayne!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2014)

I hate double standards and stupidity, that is all


----------



## CG (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> I'm commenting on the video I see here in this forum.  I don't hear anything.  You must have good ears bro.  Unless your racist pig brain is creating sounds for your prejudice to feed on.  Like I said stop perpetuating post the proof you have.  I don't give a shit either way.  This video shows nothing but a beat down.  Niggas will be niggas.  Spics will be spics.  And white trash will be white trash.  Can I play with the other kids yet?


I have excellent hearing. I also watched another version of the vid with enhanced aidio, if I'm going into a pissing match, I do it with a full bladder. 



GearHead40 said:


> And your opinion is obviously biased.  So it doesn't even count.  It is stricken from the record as they say.  Good day sir.



I would not consider myself a racist, simply because 10 people posted "niggers gonna nig" or something to that extent, so I googled it, and posted a funny relevant picture. You have been on this forum for 17 hours and think your opinion means a fucking thing? I am a fucking OG from 2006. Stick around, you'll learn a thing or two.

Also, remember, this is AG, take your morality police routine to the women's forum, bitch. 



mattsilf said:


> Regardless of race, the black broad is a piece of shit for beating that woman in front of her kid. He didnt do anything to deserve what he saw. And her threatening to hit the kid is scummy too



This is the general point. If it was a white, black, yellow, orange, green or whatever colored piece of shit "person" (and I use that term loosely) I think we would all be just as pissed off, at least most of us.


----------



## CG (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> Niggas will be niggas.



Is this real life?


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Is this real life?


Unfortunately. And I'm not racist at all.... I have 4 black tires and a colored TV! 

We're all just a bunch of bros tryna make it, mayne!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 3, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> I would not consider myself a racist, simply because 10 people posted "niggers gonna nig" or something to that extent, so I googled it, and posted a funny relevant picture. You have been on this forum for 17 hours and think your opinion means a fucking thing? I am a fucking OG from 2006. Stick around, you'll learn a thing or two.
> 
> Also, remember, this is AG, take your morality police routine to the women's forum, bitch.
> .




Yeup!
Cgrant has a big beautiful hog for a cawk too. If he fucks your girl she will never be the same.

I would like to kick that cunt in her cunt for beating the lady in front of her kid.   
... but love how the kid instinctively tries to get in on that action. Future ruthless drug lord in the making!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2014)

The beat down may have been justified, I have no idea but watching the little kid watching his mom get pummeled was seriously uncool. Kids should not have to see that or be exposed to that period.


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

That's why she should have been shot on site

We're all just a bunch of bros tryna make it, mayne!


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 3, 2014)

Fact 1:  Bitches say stupid shit cause they don't think anyones gonna punch them in the face.

Fact 2:  Black bitches are not afraid to punch other bitches in the face.

Fact 3:  This bitch got her face punched in.

End of story.


----------



## CG (Aug 3, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Fact 1:  Bitches say stupid shit cause they don't think anyones gonna punch them in the face.
> 
> Fact 2:  Black bitches are not afraid to punch other bitches in the face.
> 
> ...


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Fact 1:  Bitches say stupid shit cause they don't think anyones gonna punch them in the face.
> 
> Fact 2:  Black bitches are not afraid to punch other bitches in the face.
> 
> ...


So you admit niggers are pieces of shit who have no self control. 

WHITE POWER!!!!

We're all just a bunch of bros tryna make it, mayne!


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 3, 2014)

TestMe24 said:


> So you admit niggers are pieces of shit who have no self control.
> 
> WHITE POWER!!!!
> 
> We're all just a bunch of bros tryna make it, mayne!


You said it wrong...

Its whyte p-hour


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Fact 1:  Bitches say stupid shit cause they don't think anyones gonna punch them in the face.
> 
> Fact 2:  Black bitches are not afraid to punch other bitches in the face.
> 
> ...


Obama loves you, its ok to be mindless


----------



## Watson (Aug 4, 2014)

i dont see what skin color had to do with anything......its criminal to expose a child to that.....beating a person on the ground is a dog shit thing to do also....but suggesting it was a black on white thing then throwing the word Nigga 50 times doesnt really make any of u better than her...


----------



## jimboramirez2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dog gets shot by police


----------

